# Sieben Hügel bei Ettlingen: wo und was?



## Guru (11. August 2004)

Hi da!
Da ich nu das erste Mal mit Bike wieder ins Ländle nach Hause komm, wollt ich fragen, wo die 7 Hügel eigentlich genau liegeN!
Und gibts die überhaupt noch bzw. ist da noch was los?  :/

Gruß Tom


----------



## lelebebbel (11. August 2004)

da haste ne karte. dank dateigrössenbegrenzung nicht allzu üppig  sollte aber reichen.

ob wann wie was da los ist, weiss ich allerdings nicht. bin bisher nur vorbeigefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guru (12. August 2004)

merci


----------

